# one steps good or bad?



## Shinzu (Sep 27, 2003)

what's your take on one steps for those that practice them?  do you think they are an asset?  or a waste?

i personally think they are a good learning tool and they teach you how to set up your opponent.  they teach you the proper hip and stance movement along with throwing multiple combos.

whats your thoughts and how many one steps do you have?

we currently have 20 hand one steps.
                             20 foot one steps.
                             20 advanced black belt one steps.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 27, 2003)

As long as they take into account some "reality" I have no problem with them. As body for my school, I feel good ones and I fell bad ones. If they are hard to body for, then the flow is off, and the attacker wouldn't react as you might think. Set it up for motion. Less is best, more is fun!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 28, 2003)

My school that I go to makes you do them when u get to green till black belt. For the most part I think there ok cause it helps u learn some moves and apply them but doing them tradionaly only is a waste cause your training for it to happen one way then happens another way most people will be lost. LOL 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Seigi (Sep 28, 2003)

I think that keeping in mind that most fights do not happen the way one-steps are taught, i feel they are invaluable for all levels. Because they can teach a new student, timing, distancing, focus, control, reactionary timing & more. I feel that without them i would not be as an effective fighter & my reaction time would be much worse.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 28, 2003)

yea that is a good point


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 29, 2003)

Seigi, I agree to an extent. Learning timing, distancing, focus, and control are good. I think one-steps are good for that. But I also agree with TallAdam's post.

My school has you learn one-steps for each rank, but then you forget them .... on purpose. My instructor wants you to have good reaction time, without limiting you on what you react with.

At green and blue belt, you have, what we call a "mid-rank" test (it's mainly to see your progress) after the actual belt test. He makes you do "free self defense" which includes one-steps, joint locks, ect. But you have to do it from "reaction" not memory. I think that is a pretty good idea.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 29, 2003)

sounds like a good idea laurie.  it is important to react and not think.  the one steps have its place, but in real combat they will be tossed aside.  i think you need them in the beginning, but eventually you need to develop these skills without formal drills.


----------



## progressivetactics (Oct 9, 2003)

so we all agree that 1 steps serve a purpose, but to what extent is the question.

I agree also about 1 step training being necessary for all the attributes that Seigi mentioned.  We do 1 steps from white-black, and beyond. We have required ones, and free flow.  Left hand, and right, Leg attacks, and hand attack versions.  As for learning to flow....There is only so many techniques that will flow together, well, in close range (punching/trapping range).  You can practice variations of them, and modify some, but in reality, if you don't practice something, you won't have anything when the time comes. 

The body instinctively does what i knows how to do.  FIght or flight kicks in...and what you have practiced is what you will do.  If you just wing it...you may be in trouble, against a skilled fighter.

We believe in 1 steps, and practice regularly.

bb


----------



## Disco (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm a little confused by your statement that fights don't start the way one steps are taught. Could you extend that thought further and be more specific................ Thanks


----------



## Seigi (Oct 10, 2003)

What i meant is that in the few times that i've had to defend myself, the attacker did not just wait to attack me when i was ready or when i gave a signal , then after attacking, throw only 1 technique, then stand still & wait for me to finish my techniques.


----------



## Disco (Oct 10, 2003)

Unless somebody is being attacked clearly out of the blue, no verbal forplay or pre body positioning or the like, then no training can prepare you for the total unknown. You have to / should know or have some kind of instinctive feeling that your in a hostile enviorment. That makes you ready in some capacity. If you find yourself in such an enviorment and you do not become intuned to what may happen, then I am at a loss to offer any opinion or advice. All the altercations I have every been involved with or witnessed had some sort of pre-attack posturing. These are what one steps are geared to. I can't recall a style or discipline that does not have some form of these drills. They may be out there, but I have never witnessed them. One of the traits I use and admire is from the Kenpo people. I/they don't just block and counter with one technique. They use what I like to call a barrage attack. Their going to hit so many times that your going to wind up wearing your shorts backwoods  I'm still somewhat confused with your statement. Please feel free to correct me and help me understand your intent better.


:asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 1, 2003)

Ill Soo Shik are a great part of TSD.  Basically, the more one steps you know, the more applications you are aware of.  I also think that if you learn as many one steps as possible and then take the ones that best fit your body type, that is going to help with self defense, because one will PRACTICE them constantly.  Self defense = repitition.  I tell my students, "remember, one steps are self defense drills, train for combat."

upnorthkyosa


----------

